# march 11th bmq



## TYLERgibson (23 Feb 2013)

I'm in, leave on the 9th. There for artyman. Anyone else?


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

Anyone? Or am I alone for the trip!


----------



## jessica.freeland (26 Feb 2013)

I'm going that date! Eek!


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Feb 2013)

If you're heading out to start your journey in the Canadian Forces I recommend changing your name to some type of alias (assuming those are your real names).

There are a number of reasons for this including;

1. Security. You don't want some government agency scoping you out as a noob who could be targeted for some type of informant attempt.
"Hi Everyone I'm John Smith and I'm going to be a whatever trade and I'll have access to very top secret information".
It may sound far fetched but that shit happens.

2. You don't want instructor (or even other students) searching your name and tracing you back here.  If you say something really stupid someone might hold you accountable for it.

3. You don't want the media linking your name with being a CF member and snooping in your social media, trying to drum up a story about you or something.


If you're hell bent on using your real names than just give it a little time of being int he CF so you understand security risks, dangers and how to handle them.

Just my advice.


----------



## MortrX (26 Feb 2013)

Hello, I just received an offer yesterday and I am getting ready to leave for BMQ on March 9th, next Saturday! See you all there


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

What trades? And where are you all flying out from!


----------



## BlackBlade (26 Feb 2013)

I am starting my basic on March 11th as well.
My trade is Aviation Tech. I am flying in from Halifax on March 9th
congrats and good look everyone.


----------



## TYLERgibson (26 Feb 2013)

Goodluck to you aswell. My grandmother was an aviation tech aswell. Congrats!


----------



## rutheh (28 Feb 2013)

I got the call on Monday. I'll be there on the 11th! I'm ACISS


----------



## TYLERgibson (28 Feb 2013)

Congrats! Where are you flying from?


----------



## dancurro (28 Feb 2013)

See you guys. I'm coming from Toronto for Vehicle Tech.


----------



## MortrX (1 Mar 2013)

Congrats everyone! See you all soon. I'm taking a train up from Kingston for RMS Clerk


----------



## BlackBlade (1 Mar 2013)

Anyone else flying out from Halifax on Saturday March 9th?


----------



## enjoi (1 Mar 2013)

I'll be there. Driving out from Toronto. Going for ACISS. Lookin' forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## rutheh (1 Mar 2013)

Artyman said:
			
		

> Congrats! Where are you flying from?



I'm flying from Edmonton!


----------



## BlackBlade (14 Jun 2013)

Who that posted on this thread also graduated yesterday?


----------

